
BlackBerry: Here's Why We Built a Square Phone - aluciani
http://mashable.com/2014/07/08/blackberrys-new-phone-is-ugly-but-it-works-well/
======
vjvj
The main disadvantage is not being able to type with one hand. That said, if
the physical keyboard is touch sensitive and Blackberry have managed to
incorporate flick to type, this could become very interesting.

